# BRS Hack



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like BRS had their website hacked and personal information, including Credit Card info was stolen over a 6 month period. For anyone who shopped there from July through January, you might want to take some necessary precautions.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/security-update

Mike


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

*Not surprised one bit*

To be honest, I personally notified them of a security breach in September. I didn't even have an account at the time, I selected items that I wanted to buy, went to the check out, and it displayed someone else's name, address, partial credit card, telephone, email, and alternate address.

I notified both BRS and the person that had their info displayed. In turn BRS suggested that I used the other person's login and password because it was 'impossible.' I had no clue who the other person was, they were somewhere in the Southern States, and I am in a different country! So I went back to the site, and the info was still up of this poor person, so this time I took screen shots and sent it to both BRS and the person to prove it. Finally BRS apologized to me and decided I wasn't a hacker, not sure what happened to the other person.

I have ordered from their site in the time affected, and I can say for a fact I have had my credit card used in States fraudulently. Can't say that this is linked, but its interesting.

Too bad that BRS did not invest in a quality web/IT company to properly protect its client's information and provide a secure portal.

-Not trying to start a hate BRS response, they have great product and prices, but they sure had a carefree and unprofessional response to a security breach I personally brought to their attention.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Mike, good to know.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

I had issues also trying to order online in early january....on all my electronic devices it said unable to process order or something similar... I had to call and place order over phone....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/ree...f-supply-hacked-credit-cards-compromised.html


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

zoapaly said:


> http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/ree...f-supply-hacked-credit-cards-compromised.html


+1 makes sense now.....
I remember seeing another post or two regarding this issue as well.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was assuming they do not store card numbers and when you enter card# it should be masked 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

sig said:


> I was assuming they do not store card numbers and when you enter card# it should be masked


Some hacks don't require the number to be stored or visible. They can read it from memory on the web server.


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Yup I had my information compromised twice in this time and both months I had purchased from BRS (only place that I purchased from on both occasions). Not very happy about this, not at all!


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got my official letter from them... I was affected. yay.

Can sign up for credit monitoring, as well as you can request a password be added to your credit reports so that nobody can pull it without the password and you being called first.

As for your information now being out in the world... can't do anything about it now. I may change my name, but I would probably get confused.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I just bought from them but paid by visa over the phone. Hopefully they do not have those numbers kept.


----------

